# Virginia Boston mackerel trips?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

When I was a kid, I used to take Boston mackerel trips out of Virginia Beach this time of year.

Does anybody still do these, or have they completely stopped?


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i dont know of anyone who does em, thats not to say nobody does. id sure like about 50 lbs for bait.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I think the water down in VA is a lil to warm for them right now. I know they are catching them in NY waters right now, I just got back from NY this past weekend and pickup some from the partyboats that were in port on my return trip to MD for my 18hr NC trip coming up this month, AKA Atlantic mackerel.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I'd check with the Va. Beach Fishing Center at Rudee and see if they are doing any trips. They usually run them but it may depend on how the fishery is. In the past the mackerel have past us by maybe because of water temp or just bad weather.


----------

